# My past experience and future plans, your feedback please?



## Godric of Prague (May 25, 2015)

Good day,

_my apology in advance for rather weak grammar_


*Why do I post on this forum?*

It's kinda dating issue but from a perspective of grown, adult person and parent. I certainly do not ask for dating advice but rather for your evaluation of my life attitude and validity of my future plans. There are very little places where to post this anyway - enotalone is quite ok forum but for some reason I can't register there. Then Loveshackles and other forums are basically nests of bitter people and sadly trolls. I believe I find much more emotionally stable people here. 


*The issue:*

So far I struggled to find a suitable partner for future plans... Never even got closer to it. It might not be issue if I wasn't 27 and pretty fairy decided to move forward in my life from day-to-day living youngster to fully responsible adult person building future and family foundations. (So in other words: I never had a real girlfriend so far).


*A few words about me:*

Well I can assure you there are no "red flags" about my personality. I live my life and feel quite content about it. I love my job - I am business consultant - and I always get best recognition and references, not because I am the best (sadly not) but because of my working attitude - i love what I do and passion in it. 
When it comes to friends, they are second to me after my family. I am devoted to them as well and always find a time (and a cake and some nice shake or ****tail that I like to play with) for them. I do have few closer friends, but making acquaintances is very easy for me. I feel confident, optimistic and quite assertive. I do Thai Box. It's in my definition  Hoverewer, here I must mention - I am not and never been popular. People... accept me but never look up to me or seek my presence too much. I am loner and a bit of... colder person when it comes to work with my emotions.
My family... is fine. I have my parents, I respect them to the highest degree and when I was in India, I managed to become part of Indian family - as honorary member. Therefore I am Indian as well and love this part of me and my family.
I love my hobbies - lately mostly sports. Fighting sports, as mentioned but also power lifting, fitness and general coaching and mentoring of younger people. 

_So as you can see I am quite satisfied person._ I could do financially much better but... I am working on it.



*About my past (dating)*

now here things get a bit more serious. I am not gonna bore you with myself so I just mention that at first, when I was 19, 20 things went ok. I met a girl, I talked to her, asked her out, agreed and we had few dates. But later I met one... beautiful (older) woman who was taken and let's just mention I fell in love...quite bad, I felt lonely, sad, frustrated, desperate and ever since then I am not able to invite girls for cup of tea. Not because I lack some social skill or something, there is something in my aura that tells "not interesting dating material". After all, what would you expect from guy who has been lonely for years? A miracle? Sure I can make friends - I always had some. I can be trustworthy business partner - I always was. But how are you going to get charm of "valuable" and "intriguing" guy if all your life women told you just "no". You know what I mean.




*So finally to a parenting issues* but not quite directly there. First, before I am going to reveal my plans I would like to hear your opinion or feedback or whatever you find suitable to mention. Just to make sure I won't be ridiculed. 


*I'd like to say something about my... religious view: When it comes to life as it is, I am determinist* (you might want to seek in Wikipedia for determinism). I believe we do have free will, our actions does matter but in larger scale are very neglect able and mostly, are directed by all sorts of events and consequences we have little to no control over. par exemple: Imagine your job market position. You can be awesome waiter, but if there is no demand for them chances you will be noticeable are little. Even if you get the job, there are many people striving for better positions but places are limited, so even despite your best efforts, you stay where you are. Sure, you can decide to leave the market, what will make a difference, but only difference here is fail. 

*Now, what life thought me: we have no and by no I mean NO power over our dating possibilities.* Think: you have 2 18 y.o. boys. One have all the girls - because he's handsome and popular. Second has none because he's greasy and slacker. Now you might say: OK, slacker, go work out, buy some clothes, get friends, you'll find some pretty girl eventually. Now here it gets funny: he won't. I have had too many friends who were no slackers, as a matter of fact very interesting people with much to offer but no success with gals. Years have past, one is scientist and artist, another awesome sportsman, another works for very good money and travels... but no difference in intimate life. 

So much so far. I would like to carry on with my thoughts but first I would like to hear some small feedback. 

_Thank you very much for you attention and thank you in advance for your time and energy!_

Gordic of Prague


PS: I chose nick Godric, because he's my favorite fantasy knight. Meaning of this that when it came to life attitude I always saw myself as passionate, vigorous and righteous men, just as my grandfather was. But also witty and intelligent. If I cannot be vigorous and righteous partner (that I always wanted to be) I can always be vigorous and righteous men. And live my life just as I imagined when I was kid, with only exception - a blonde, beautiful pale intelligent women by my side. All other features I already have (except money  )

PPS: sorry for the long and boring post

PPS: "****tail" Hahaha! Oh, common! Coktail is better?


----------



## Godric of Prague (May 25, 2015)

Sometimes we use to to strive to be as good partner as possible. Recently I realized one curious fact: I am not sure if I will fulfill my partner's destination but I am sure I can and I will fulfill my parenting destiny. When you look at yourself as a idol and role model of your child, present or future, things suddenly change very much. To some people it gives incredible instant strength. I always admired such people....such as my mother or grandfather. After all, you will be responsible for one or two future people and they entire life. What could be more important? And righteous?


----------



## Godric of Prague (May 25, 2015)

As I strive no more for partnership success, I feel so much relieved. I will accept whatever will come as a fate, but I will fight for my goals to become future father/guardian. I feel as a much more honourable task that teenage-like dating and mostly with much more honourable tools - instead of posing being a real, true men. Instead of cheap friends mostly for shop solid and trustworthy social foundation. Instead of striving for "intriguing" life, striving for successful and meaningful one. Yes... makes me feel much more adult and manly.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Are you asking for advice?


----------

